# Calming Nerves Before Competition



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, I've just signed up for the Vegas shoot and I'm excited as can be. However, in another thread I was told we only get two ends of practice before the scoring begins. This is typically bad news for me, as I tend to get really tight and nervous when a tournament starts. If I can fling enough arrows beforehand, I can calm myself a little. I'm worried just six arrows won't be enough to settle me down. However, with this many shooters on the line, it may not matter how many practice ends I get.

Does anybody have good tips for settling nerves down before a big tournament?

This was never a problem for me in other sports, where it was all about running faster or jumping higher. For archery, however, it tends to get in the way.

The only time the nerves didn't bother me was at last year's provincial tournament (full FITA followed by 720). It was freezing cold and raining hard, so I was too uncomfortable to be nervous. Best I've ever shot in an tournament. 3D tournaments also don't typically bother me, since I don't know how far away the target is, which limits my expectations.

I'm not a coffee drinker, smoker or big booze drinker (though I do enjoy a pint now and again), so the nerves are all me.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Two seasons ago I had a disaster day competing where I shot a zero and some other pathetic shots and lost lost when I had to shoot a shoot down in front of people. It came on a day where I showed up to a money shoot in Herman, Mo and I shot something like 24 up for the day and the closest person to me was something like 6 down or something so I was the dominant shooter there that day and I was on fire. I waited for the easy shoot down where the shots were easy so I could win my 200 bucks or so and I was fine. then it was time and I went to the shooting line and grabbed my first arrow and I still felt fine until I started shaking so bad that I couldn't nock the arrow. I tried to take some deep breaths and calm down but my heart was jumping from my chest and 10 minutes later I had shot myself into a long 3 hour ride home with nothing but a horrible experience to ponder.

Just a week later I shot and won a bow at a iron buck contest where I stood in front of 125 people and I smoked the center of tha 60yard shot into a 3 inch diameter hole in the iron buck like it was a easy shot. This season in asa I had more than one end of day shot where I had money and podium slots available and people watching as I made awesome executions over and over.

So how have I came to this point:

1. I am 45 years old and I am honest with everyone including my competitiors that I am here to win.

2. I am 45 years old and I am having the time of my life making friends and coaching people and enjoying my time on the range.

3. I am a really freaking good shooter and I am good enough to shoot next to the best in the world and loose just like everyone else because they are better.

4. I am going to shoot only as good as Shawn Padgett can shoot and nothing more or less, I am not going to do something out of the ordinary today. I am simply going to do the same shooting that I do in my back yard and I am going to enjoy myself doing so.

These simple thoughts are honest to myself and have nothing to do with anyone else but me and they really did allow me to shoot equally as good competing with the best in the nation as I do in my back yard and this is something that in the past I had never been able to do but it is totally possible if you take that step back and get really honest with yourself.

This year one of my best weekends of shooting was the one asa open a shoot that I attended out of the 7 that I went to, I shot really good all weekend and executed probably more good shots than I did at the other ones but I had probably 15 arrows that just missed the 12 ring by 1/16 of a inch. There was a boy in my class that weekend that shot 22 up and I believe took 2nd place and I shot something like 4 down or something but I totally out shot him all weekend but his arrows just found a way to score well and mine didn't. So what, at no time did I try and tighten up my float and force the shots to hit 12's or did I get upset with my group for not calling in some of my close arrows. I simply shot like Shawn Padgett always shoots and I had a great time watching a young boy smoke the course.

These are the things that I have done mentally that allow me to shoot next to the best in the nation and enjoy my shooting, I think realizing that I am a good shooter and that I simply want to enjoy my time in this sport has really opened up my outlook and ability to shoot the big shots.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck. I mean that sincerely.

The only answer to this I've found, is to try to practice the way the shoot is structured. Don't shoot a half dozen warm up ends when you practice. Shoot your two practice ends and then score.

The truth is, you are going to be nervous. Even if you shoot a bunch of local and state shoots leading up to it, you are going to be more nervous there. Just try to find comfort in knowing that everyone else there will be just as nervous as you are.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Breathing and mental excersises to try once you're there or when needed. Deep breaths that are slow. Count in to 3 or 4 then count out to 4. Time the breathing and focus on the heart beat and counting and start to slow things down. Focus on the now. Don't let the mind wander to what could be or might be. 

Positive thoughts. 

And another way to look at things. There are a lot! of people there. So it's not like you'll be singled out and watched. Most won't even pay attention to you. Now if you get in a shoot down and you're one of a couple. That's all on you ;-) 

Good luck and have fun and come back on here and tell us all about the trip and the shoot!!!


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I will definitely let you know how it goes. My expectations are just to shoot well and have fun. I've got a score in mind, but won't be crushed if it doesn't happen. Really, I just don't want to be terrible. If I can get within a few points of my practice average, I will be happy. If I hit my practice average, I'll count it as a huge victory.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Great way of looking at it. And if your score lands right, you may win some money too.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

One other thing I do is I get mad at the pro shooters like reo and jesse and braden because they go every weekend to big shoots here in the states and across the pond so for them shooting in a big shoot is the norm and basically like us shooting a local shoot.

I notice this when shooting the asa 3d stuff now that since I have done them for three years I am now able to just shoot them like a local shoot mentally and I did this on purpose by thinking about the pro shooters who do them all the time like I said earlier.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Get there a little early and just hang out helps me.
I remind myself that my wife and kids will still love me no matter what I shoot. Keeps things in perspective.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

Use the nervousness to your advantage. This puts you on the edge of your ability - out of your comfort zone. This is where you learn and progress the best. 

Focus on your process and where the arrow lands will take care of itself. You can only control you. There is no reason to be nervous over something you can't control. 

Some people may act like they don't care. Not a good thing. Acting like you don't care can make you careless. 

Good luck.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

like others have said your going to be nervous but guess what that's part of the deal of climbing the ranks of competitive archery.You will need to learn how to shoot that way.
You probably shouldn't have a score in mind for a goal.Things change aliitle bit when your on the road and staying in Hotels and changing time zones.

all you can try and do is execute good shots and shoot for that day.You cant shoot a Saturday score on Friday so live for the day and do the best you can do for that day.

Get a song you like or thoughts(like relaxing while your on vacation)and keep them in your head during that hour and a half when your shooting that day...It could be worse...your in Vegas!!


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Just don't shoot with Reo OMG he cuts up so much he turns it on and off while he is shooting don't think I could ever shoot next to him.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Go hit the practice lanes before you shoot to warm up. Then rest a bit to recharge and just have fun you will shoot your average...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Sasquech said:


> Just don't shoot with Reo OMG he cuts up so much he turns it on and off while he is shooting don't think I could ever shoot next to him.


Actually, I really enjoyed shooting the practice bales between Reo and Logan at Nationals a couple years back. Yes they can cut it up, but when it is time to put the arrow down range, it is all business; learned quite a lot during that little encounter and ended up in the top 10 for that event.

My means of addressing pre competition nerves is a little off the norm because I do not necessarily want to lessen the "nervousness" I feel, but do want to give it a positive direction. That extra adrenalin can really be a boon for you as the tournament progresses if used in a constructive manner. 

For outdoor competitions, the night before I make sure my equipment is 100% spot on-so everything I can control has been checked. The day of the competition, I do some warm up exercises and then eat a decent breakfast so I will have the energy needed to compete for several hours (especially for a field competition), then I grab a large coffee and hit the practice bales for a few ends; primarily to sight in under the conditions of the venue and to work out any remaining muscular kinks. I then spend some time quietly visualizing my game and chatting with my friends I may not have seen for a while and when it is time to shoot, I'm pretty much ready. 

Yes, my knees may be shaking for the first few official arrows, but I know that I can pull on that extra adrenalin and direct it to improve my focus, give me a little boost of energy, or allow me to shoot a little more agressively if needed. 

I'm still trying to figure out an effective pre-game routine for indoor shoots because I'm not as comfortable shooting indoors--I simply don't like the indoor games as much.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

I used to get so nervous that I could barely hold on target. I would rush the shot and end up with poor results and either one of two things happened I either settled down and shot well the rest of the way or I let it get to me and fall apart. For any big event us mortals will always be a bit amped elevated heart rate and all. I used to do jumping jacks and run in place between ends just to practice how to calm and settle down and shoot with an elevated heart rate. You have to practice in the conditions you are going to shoot in nerves are just like rain and high winds. Also try to talk to other shooters the day of the shoot it helps me feel more like I am at my house in the basement with my buddies. I also try not to have an expectation on the score I will shoot I just want to make 60 good shots one at a time with perfect form if I do that I am confident I will score well. Have fun and don't be afraid to laugh . Good luck


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm still learning how to wrangle this in for myself, but there are a few tips posted here that I've learned also:

1 - Agree 150% with possum - Forget about score. Process, process, process. PROCESS....
2 - Agree with motigre - Embrace the adrenaline dump. I used to try and fight it off and force myself to calm down. All that did was raise my anxiety levels, which made the adrenaline go higher, which raise my anxiety levels, etc, etc. You're nervous/excited because you care. Enjoy it!
3 - Your float is probably going to look like a kid hyped up on sugar. That's OK.... You'll still hit the middle if you just follow your process.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

1. no matter how you shoot, this one competition probably won't change your life in any significant way.
2. nobody will be paying any attention to your score, and neither should you.
3. score does not exist until after the last arrow is shot.
4. you should not have any expectations except to execute your normal shot.
5. you only get one chance with each arrow, stay in the moment and execute the best shot you are cable of.
6. Don't go to "not shoot terrible", go to shoot to your ability.
7. Enjoy the experience, no matter how you score.
8. Try some peppermint, either gum or a hard candy. Peppermint has some soothing qualities and the act of chewing can relieve stress.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

I honestly feel like I'm one of few people who tend to better when the pressure and nerves hit in full force. At outdoor nationals this past summer I manged to finish the first day ranked 25th. That was a whole lot better than I thought I would do since the previous year I placed in the 90's. The next day I felt extremely nervous thinking that since the weather was better everyone around me would shoot better and I'd fall in the rankings. Instead I ended up shooting a personnel record of 310 and then shooting a 325.


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

There are some nice ladies in Vegas that will accept tips to settle your nerves.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Sasquech said:


> Just don't shoot with Reo OMG he cuts up so much he turns it on and off while he is shooting don't think I could ever shoot next to him.


I'm most definitely shooting in the flights, so I'm thinking Reo will be nowhere near me. Still, I think I'd be better off with people talking and joking around between ends. Helps take my mind off of things a little.

I'm shooting the provincial five-spot championship on Sunday and another Lancaster-style tournament two weeks later. Obviously much smaller fields, but it still puts me on the line in competition-mode. It will give me a chance to try find a way to solve this nervous puzzle.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

montigre said:


> Actually, I really enjoyed shooting the practice bales between Reo and Logan at Nationals a couple years back. Yes they can cut it up, but when it is time to put the arrow down range, it is all business; learned quite a lot during that little encounter and ended up in the top 10 for that event.
> 
> My means of addressing pre competition nerves is a little off the norm because I do not necessarily want to lessen the "nervousness" I feel, but do want to give it a positive direction. That extra adrenalin can really be a boon for you as the tournament progresses if used in a constructive manner.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Montigre,

I stumbled on to this book a couple of summers ago. I recommend it. 

http://www.amazon.com/10-Minute-Tou...421425276&sr=1-1&keywords=10+minute+toughness

Pretty sure it will give you some insights on the "pre-game" routine you speak of. Now that I mention it I need to go back and refresh myself on it.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

bernie pellerite book idiot proof archery can help some also, to me just finding out what type person i am helps ,me being a type A i understand now why. the nervousness thing everyone has it just that the type B`s control and handle it much better easier, type B`s make terrible coaches so a type B isn`t perfect either. i also think type A`s may have some advantages in certain sports but not all sports.good luck,Pete53


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Just try to remind yourself that you do this for fun. You see all kinds of things written on people's bows for them to read at full draw. Little messages they look at before each shot. One of my favorites I saw a while back was just the word "smile". That made perfect sense to me.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

boy, I know how you feel..... I was there twice, to shoot just because I wanted to shoot in a big tournament. 
both times, those first few arrows, it felt like my bow was a rubber band and not even my own bow !. after a couple ends, you settle down and start to realize, you have to do things just like you do at your own range. the impact of the tournament fades away and it becomes just you and that target, same as at home.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I will be in your shoes in a couple years. Planning to get to Vegas in 2016. Will shoot the oregon indoor shoot in feb most likely. 

I used to be a competitive snowboard racer and competed against the best in the US in GS and Slalom racing. Best I ever placed was 34th in a field of over 120 racers at a pro race. 
I was all,,,YEAH!!! I got 34th.. I beat,,, so and so,, this guy, that guy,,, whatziz bucket and was so pumped. Just being there made me feel good. I was on my own, no coach, no $, and was hangin with the Pro's. I was 2 racers out of the 1/4 finals. A round of 32 it was an accomplishment. I had NO expectations and just wanted to be there. Had I not slightly missed a turn and scrubbed some speed on my 2nd run Id have made the round of 32 easy. Moral of the story: NO expectations, go, be there, believe in your ability and just have FUN! You going to the Vegas Shoot Dude! 
I remember the guy from France or somewhere last year shooting in the final shoot down, wearing jeans, an old navy looking long sleeve shirt, NO sponsor garb on at all, wearing a Gilligan type blue bucket hat. He placed like 7th or something like that. I wanna be that guy some day. But Ill be wearing Khakis, and a button down shirt. LOL


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I've only been shooting for a year and a half, so I really have no business competing in a tournament like this. Really, I just wanted to experience it and thought it would make a for a fun trip. Also, if I stink on the first day and recover on the second or third day, at least I'll know I'm progressing.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Honestly I have NO Idea...... 4 years of going to big shoots and I come undone.

I do not place where I should at ASA events because of it.

A beer pre shoot would help me, but that would be frowned upon - flaming can begin now.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Honestly I have NO Idea...... 4 years of going to big shoots and I come undone.
> 
> I do not place where I should at ASA events because of it.
> 
> A beer pre shoot would help me, but that would be frowned upon - flaming can begin now.


Me and a buddy tried that once. It didn't work. Still nervous as hell, and lost motor function and focusing ability.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

cbrunson said:


> Me and a buddy tried that once. It didn't work. Still nervous as hell, and lost motor function and focusing ability.


I used to know a guy that did it. And he had it down to a science. 

cbrunson..........from my own experience, and you may relate to this, it's not one of those situations that if a little works well a whole bunch would be better. :teeth: Capice?


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

shiftydog said:


> I've only been shooting for a year and a half, so I really have no business competing in a tournament like this. Really, I just wanted to experience it and thought it would make a for a fun trip. Also, if I stink on the first day and recover on the second or third day, at least I'll know I'm progressing.


Aww bull squat!! You have just as much right to be there as the next Tom, Jim or Jane Archer. You get there paid the entry and go shoot YOUR GAME. 
Hey, your going for the fun factor bud, the experience, and let the arrows just hit there they do. You already know you dont stink at shooting a bow so dont sweat it.
Just imagine that all the other shooters are in the same boat, not wanting to be a stinky shooter. They were all where you are right now their first time at the BIG SHOW!


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> I used to know a guy that did it. And he had it down to a science.
> 
> cbrunson..........from my own experience, and you may relate to this, it's not one of those situations that if a little works well a whole bunch would be better. :teeth: Capice?


:lol: I got a funny story about Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Ale and a restaurant in Redding last year, but I won't trash up shiftydog's thread with it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

stand on the line
focus on your target
as you start your draw--Fart. No one will care about any screw up, missed shot etc.

it's archery, you're there for fun...don't take it so seriously and remember-- no one is there to watch YOU.

Oh, but if you're over about 45...don't fart-- that's about the point where you can't trust them...lol


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I have been shooting big tournaments for some 40 years. The nerves are always there and sometimes they win, sometimes you win. I needed three Xs on the very last end to win Vegas a few years ago. Naturally, the tension factor raised as I stood to the line. What I did was switch my focus somewhat away from the shooting and brought my big old football star grandson into mind as a focus point. Sort of concentrating on his outstanding records helped me relax and shoot the way my mental management training suggested - I "shot like I do" - for 3 little Xs and a big win. That might not always work, but this time it did. Nerves never go away, but sometimes you can focus them out a little bit and just execute the way you know you can. Breathe, relax, and focus on aiming, then execute.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Instead of trying to get all zen and calm just convert that nervousness. I kinda get jacked up like I just listened to a god smack album and standing on the line for opening kickoff when I played football. 
Nervous tension makes for all kinds of bad things when you shoot.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

shiftydog said:


> I've only been shooting for a year and a half, so I really have no business competing in a tournament like this. Really, I just wanted to experience it and thought it would make a for a fun trip. Also, if I stink on the first day and recover on the second or third day, at least I'll know I'm progressing.


Every one belongs you grow when you shoot with the big boys & girls there is a lot to learn and if you never try you never know how much fun and excitement you are missing


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Well...had an interesting day at five-spot provincials today.

Felt much less nervous than I did two weeks ago at my first indoor competition. That's the good news. The bad news is that I Flubbed the first shot. Took longer than normal to get the dot to settle. When the hinge broke, it looked like the dot was at the top of the X. Unfortunately, when I hold too long my form breaks down and the shot tends to go higher than the dot looks in my peep. It landed right in the middle of the 4. A very disappointing way to start.

Fortunately, the other 59 shots went much better. I finished with a 299 51X. The X count is good for me (only beat it once in practice rounds), but the 299 stings a lot. Must let down when things don't feel right!!!!! I can get away with a couple if lousy shots at 50m (though I need to knock that off too), but there is not much forgiveness at 20 yards.

Time to move to three-spot and focus shooting up to my potential at Vegas.


----------



## bass884 (Aug 9, 2008)

DONT GET TORE UP THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOOT!!!!!! Learned that the hard way at a ASA shoot!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

shiftydog said:


> Well...had an interesting day at five-spot provincials today.
> 
> Felt much less nervous than I did two weeks ago at my first indoor competition. That's the good news. The bad news is that I Flubbed the first shot. Took longer than normal to get the dot to settle. When the hinge broke, it looked like the dot was at the top of the X. Unfortunately, when I hold too long my form breaks down and the shot tends to go higher than the dot looks in my peep. It landed right in the middle of the 4. A very disappointing way to start.
> 
> ...


Wow, the items in red are all of the negative thoughts you're putting into your shooting... Get rid of those and your shooting will improve exponentially. Your performance at that event actually gave you a lot of lessons to work on. From an instructor's perspective, it was a very good shoot that will allow you to make some significant improvements--get rid of the red comments and stop focusing on the score. 

From a shooter's perspective, you added another notch to your quiver belt by shooting in an organized competition --you're going to need hundreds of notches to advance on the mental side of the game as you learn to work through and with your nerves. 

All in all, I'd say a very good outing.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

montigre said:


> Wow, the items in red are all of the negative thoughts you're putting into your shooting... Get rid of those and your shooting will improve exponentially. Your performance at that event actually gave you a lot of lessons to work on. From an instructor's perspective, it was a very good shoot that will allow you to make some significant improvements--get rid of the red comments and stop focusing on the score.
> 
> From a shooter's perspective, you added another notch to your quiver belt by shooting in an organized competition --you're going to need hundreds of notches to advance on the mental side of the game as you learn to work through and with your nerves.
> 
> All in all, I'd say a very good outing.


Didn't mean to come off as negative. I'm very pleased I was able to put the opening shot behind me and try to hit as many Xs as possible. I'm happiest that I wasn't nearly as nervous before the shoot started. A little tight, but it was manageable. Manageable is a huge improvement for me. I was shooting with a friend, so I tried to keep conversation light and fun, which helped a lot. Oddly, the only time I felt really nervous was late in a couple of ends when I was the last or second last shooter on the line. There was still plenty of time left (more than a minute), but for some reason the feeling of being alone on the line got in my head and made me feel like I needed to hurry up. I think more competition experience will help with that.

For me, the biggest lesson is to let down when it doesn't feel right. Besides the first shot, there were probably four or five others I should have let down and started over - some of which still ended up in the X. I let down much more often than I did even a couple of months ago, but it's an area that needs more work. It needs to start in practice. Some times I'll just fight through the struggle in practice and tell myself "I would have let that down if it counted." It's just laziness, I think. If I don't do it in practice, how can I expect to do it in a tournament? Leading up to Vegas, that's what I'm going to try and focus on most.

Also, I had no idea we could write in colors. Sweet!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

a couple years ago I noticed in a vid of REO at some cometition, that he had his brother or some other team member spotter COUNT as he as shooting. He started as soon as he drew, and counted in a low tone, one, two, three,,,
till the shot went off and REO would let down if he got to about 9. Might have been a way for him keep his timing focused and a reminder to let down id the shot engine was too long.
was working on this the other day and noticed that my aim got bad at about 9 seconds. after that I was holding too long and form started to degrade. 7-9 seconds seems to be my sweet spot right now. But that will get longer as I shoot more and get my shoulder strength back up.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

elkbow69 said:


> a couple years ago I noticed in a vid of REO at some cometition, that he had his brother or some other team member spotter COUNT as he as shooting. He started as soon as he drew, and counted in a low tone, one, two, three,,,
> till the shot went off and REO would let down if he got to about 9. Might have been a way for him keep his timing focused and a reminder to let down id the shot engine was too long.
> was working on this the other day and noticed that my aim got bad at about 9 seconds. after that I was holding too long and form started to degrade. 7-9 seconds seems to be my sweet spot right now. But that will get longer as I shoot more and get my shoulder strength back up.


The timing seems more important as I improve. I don't know how long my shot sequence is, but I'm guessing it's less than nine seconds before things start to go south. As I've never had a coach, it's quite possible there are some holes in my form that could be causing the breakdown. If I want to get really serious about this, I may seek out a coach in the future to help me out. For now, I'm finding ways to get better on my own. The last few months I've been noticing nice improvements. This comes after several months of stagnation. I think it's because I'm shooting 18m exclusively (at least until Vegas). It really forces me to focus on the little things and I'm hoping it pays off when I get back to 50m.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with self taught as long as your working on positive aspects of your form, shot sequence and all. 
One thing that really helped me is taking video of myself and then writing out my shot sequence IN DETAIL.
By detail, I mean I did everything! From foot position, balance on each leg, angle of hips, and shoulders, breathing, how I was holding or resting the bow between shots, when I set bow hand, how I drew, anchored and started my shot engine, everything till the follow through.
It really helped me identify where I was wasting energy, and time in my shot, (which eventually fatigued my bow shoulder faster) and seeing where I was short circuiting my shot sequence by rushing the shot instead of focusing on my aim and trusting the shot going off at the right time. 
Dont know if you've ever done that but it really did help me become a much better shooter. 
Keep at if bud, and have fun in vegas at the big show.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Tagged to read when I am supposed to be working instead of supposed to be sleeping!


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

I can really sympathize. I shot my first Lancaster this weekend and I have Vegas coming up. I was very nervous at the start and didn't shoot to my ability in anyway. But, that said I had a great time met a lot of new people. I was an experience I wouldn't trade and isn't that the point.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ronperreault said:


> I can really sympathize. I shot my first Lancaster this weekend and I have Vegas coming up. I was very nervous at the start and didn't shoot to my ability in anyway. But, that said I had a great time met a lot of new people. I was an experience I wouldn't trade and isn't that the point.


Very much so. I love competing.


----------

